# formation



## papillon (21 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour,

Je vais dans quelques mois faire une formation.
Pour celles qui en ont déjà faites, pourriez-vous me dire le rôle du parent facilitateur ?
merci d'avance


----------



## booboo (21 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour , 
il atteste qu'il vous emploie, et donc de ce fait vous pouvez bénéficier de la formation professionnelle.


----------



## Catie6432 (21 Décembre 2022)

Idéalement choisissez l'employeur qui vous rémunére le plus cher de l'heure pour être votre parent facilitateur.


----------



## papillon (21 Décembre 2022)

Ah d'accord ! merci du conseil !


----------



## Lijana (21 Décembre 2022)

Catie6432 a dit: 


> Idéalement choisissez l'employeur qui vous rémunére le plus cher de l'heure pour être votre parent facilitateur.


Bonjour, cela si la formation est pendant le temps du travail sinon peu importe.


----------



## Catie6432 (21 Décembre 2022)

Ma dernière formation s'est déroulée courant novembre et décembre. Sur mon dossier d'inscription m'était demandé le salaire horaire payé par mon parent facilitateur. J'ai choisi celui me rémunérant le plus cher de l'heure. La formation s'est tenue sur 2 samedis (2 x 7h). J'ai été rémunérée sur ces bases pour cette formation.


----------



## Lijana (21 Décembre 2022)

Catie, parce que vous travaillez le samedi?


----------



## MeliMelo (21 Décembre 2022)

Chez nous quand c'est hors accueil c'est une indemnité forfaitaire qui n'a rien à voir avec le salaire de nos employeurs.


----------



## papillon (21 Décembre 2022)

pour ma part ce sera sur 2 samedis (hors temps d'accueil)


----------



## Catie6432 (21 Décembre 2022)

Point du tout. Ma dernière formation c'est tenue sur deux samedis.


----------



## Lijana (21 Décembre 2022)

Normalement si la formation es hors temps du travail, nous avons une indemnité forfaitaire, 4,58€/heure  si mes souvenir sont bons, plus ind de repas et de transport et ind de logement si formation loin​


----------



## Lijana (21 Décembre 2022)

Si la formation est faite avec le CPF, il n'y a aucun indemnités. et même pas besoin d'un parent facillitateur


----------

